# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Мужчины и женщины - что нас бесит больше всего.

## Irina

*Что бесит женщин в мужчинах.*

На одном популярном зарубежном женском сайте провели опрос на тему: что из того, что делает рядом с леди муж или бойфренд, ненавистно им больше всего.
Думаем, что многие из наших читательниц согласятся хотя бы частично с получившимся в итоге рейтингом и, быть может, добавят в "Комментариях" что-то свое.
Мужчина рядом: что бесит больше всего?

*10. Ругательства.* Когда ты идешь на футбол или хоккей, крой судью матом, сколько тебе влезет. Но когда ты рядом со мной, следи за языком.

*9. Чрезмерный уход за собой.* Таких немного, но они существуют: те, что ухаживают за своими ресницами и бровями, мажутся кремами и беспощадно борются с каждым выскочившим прыщиком. Так что если ты принадлежишь к числу тех, у кого кремов на полке больше, чем у партнерши, есть о чем задуматься. Очень приятно, когда ты за собой ухаживаешь, регулярно принимаешь душ, пользуешься афтершейвом и дезодорантом, но когда дело доходит до лазерной эпиляции, мейкапа и перманента, это уже слишком.

*8. Просмотр порно.* Хочешь посмотреть порно? Давай, неси! Устроим развлекательный вечерок. Вместе. Раздражает нас другое: лежу я в постельке, читаю книжку, засыпаю или просто дремлю, и вдруг слышу из соседней комнаты стоны-вздохи. Нет, не твои, а девки из дешевого порнофильма. Тебе необходимо порно? Смотри на здоровье. Но так, чтобы я этого не слышала.

*7. Плач, рыдания.* С одной стороны в нас, когда мы видим вас плачущими, пробуждается материнский инстинкт. Конечно, плакать можно, когда действительно есть о чем. Но у нас есть условия: мужчина может ронять слезы лишь в определенных ситуациях: смерть, проигрыш любимой футбольной команды и импотенция. Любая иная ситуация может выставить тебя девчонкой, а в системе отношений мужчина-женщина девчонка может быть только одна.

*6. Пальцы рук меж пальцев ног.* Довольно многие из вас обожают ковырять при нас собственные ноги, быть может и не подозревая, насколько это отвратительно. И в носу ковырять тоже не надо. Для это существуют одноразовые салфетки или носовой платок.

*5. Туалетные впечатления.* У мужчин почему-то существуют потребность делиться впечатлениями о том, как они провели время в сортире. Так вот, нас это не интересует! Нам абсолютно все равно, насколько крутым победителем ты вышел в борьбе с собственным желудком, и совершенно неважно, каким именно образом это было. Мы не в теме! Не желаем слушать, не желаем нюхать, не желаем знать и, главное, не желаем верить в то, что ты действительно считаешь, что это достойная тема для разговора. Да, кстати, дверь тоже закрывай. Мы готовы мириться с тем, что ты не опускаешь стульчак после того, как сходишь по-маленькому. Но с открытой дверью мириться не намерены!

*4. Рука в паху.* Мы понимаем, что время от времени вас там что-то беспокоит. Либо он не стоит под нужным углом, либо изогнулся как-то не так, как тебе бы хотелось. Либо просто чешется. Но вы должны понимать, что ваши почесывания в паху вызывают у нас чувство огромного дискофорта. Мы отводим взгляд и стараемся не говорить на эту тему, ибо довольно трудно прямо заявить тебе: «Может, перестанешь, наконец, чесать я..ца?»

*3. Онанизм.* Конечно, мастурбация – это естественная потребность, с которой надо мириться, а то и приветствовать ее. Да мы и сами любим заняться этим в одиночестве. Но когда вы достаете свое достоинство не в связи с сексом, нас это в большинстве случае заставляет чувствовать себя неудобно (а некоторые из нас вообще испытывают в такие моменты отвращение). Хочешь побаловать себя по какой-то там причине (утренняя эрекция, лень, еще что-нибудь!) – делай это не в нашем присутствии. Может быть, с нашей стороны это не современный и не либеральный подход, но такова суровая правда жизни.

*2. Интимное бритье до победного конца.* Есть очень немного свойств мужчин-неондартальцев, которые нам милы. Одно из них – волосяной покров в нужных местах. И даже если ты волосат как обезьяна, мы все равно предпочтем тебя таким и порекомендуем не следовать советам эстетствующих знаменитостей, не сбривать в паху все подчистую, оставляя лишь тонкую полосочку, и не делать его объектом творческих парикмахерских экспериментов.
И, что бы ни было, не пытайся произвести на нас впечатление гладко выбритыми тестикулами в надежде на минет. Желания побаловать тебя оральным сексом после такого у большинства из нас не прибавится, а наоборот.

*1. Неожиданные запахи.* В данном случае можно говорить о своеобразной мужской традиции пускать газы, от которой пора избавляться. Почему-то немалое количество мужчин придерживается в данном случае постулата: «Что естественно, то небезобразно». Безобразно, и еще как безобразно!

*Что бесит  мужчин в женщинах*

Несколько жалоб, обнаруженных нами на разных мужских форумах. Стиль кое-где мы все же изменили, убрав матерные слова и переведя кое-что с олбанского…

1. Открываю шкафчик в ванной, а там – ее тампоны, ее прокладки, ее скляночки какие-то! А моего вообще ничего! Стою, смотрю на все это тупо, и тут до меня доходит: раньше-то у меня шкафчика в ванной вообще не было. Это она его повесила… И ничего моего туда не положила!

2. У нее дома мы занимаемся сексом в ее комнате, в спальне родителей и даже иногда в ванной. А когда она приезжает ко мне, то дает только на старом продавленном диване в гостиной, причем простыню с собой всегда привозит. Ну не маразм?!

3. Я однажды пошел в магазин купить поесть, а она в это время выбросила на помойку мою коллекцию порножурналов. А потом сказала, что надо было освободить место для умных книжек, которые я должен буду прочитать.

4. Когда она начинает разговаривать по телефону… вешайся! Часа два треп стоит, аж дым из ушей ее валит! Ни в инет залезть, ни позвонить никуда… даже телек смотреть невозможно! Можно же уйти на кухню, сто раз просил. А ей почему-то нужно обязательно рядом со мной улечься на диване…

5. А моя выкинула из холодильника мою любимую колбасу и недопитую банку пива, а вместо них сунула туда морковные котлеты и соевое молоко.

6. Она приезжает ко мне на выходные, оккупирует мой комп и качает свои слезливые сериалы.

7. Расставила у меня ванной какие-то банки и тюбики со страшенными названиями. Два я даже выучил: «Энзимный пилинг» и «Ферментный гоммаж-эксфолиант с кератолином». Запугать меня решила, что ли?

8. Ей показалось, что у банок с кабачковой икрой, которые мама закручивала на зиму, вздулись крышки. Она взяла и вылила все в унитаз. А я без этой икры жить не могу, она для меня символ детства. Этого я простить не мог.

9. Прочитала какую-то книжку про фэн-шуй и повесила у меня в комнате два сердечка на ниточке. «Это, говорит, будет зона любви!». Вот бред, я вообще-то больше секс в постели люблю, а не на ковре под ее сердечками!

10. А мы с другом квартиру снимаем. Так она в туалете повесила самодельный плакат: «Не умеешь стоя, присядь»! Кореш подумал, что она ему онанировать так предлагает, а она, оказывается, хотела его научить не писать мимо унитаза.

----------


## Irina

Меня лично 1, 7 и 10 тоже бесит в мужчинах.

----------

